# CREAKS End of Season Breeders Meeting 14th november



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

​ 
C.R.E.A.K.S are pleased to announce their end of season Breeders Meeting to be held on 14th November 2010 at the Glades Arena, Kidderminster. 


This is in addition to the September 5th meeting also at the Glades Arena. 


If you have booked for the September event you may book a table at the November meeting for just £10(like for like on amount of tables). If you have not yet booked you may book for BOTH events for £30(i.e tables for both will work out at £15 for each event).


Despite rumours circulating on some forums and scurrilous remarks about the organizers, BOTH these events are bonafide and legal. 


Again this event will be free to all members of CREAKS. Membership details can be found on the september 5th breeders meeting thread

Also all members of all reptile and exotic animals societies are welcome upon producing their membership card. Entrance fee will be £5 including the September 5th breeders meeting.


----------



## eurokeeper (Nov 3, 2009)

This is great news............
cheaper tables too .....
ill be there.........


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Can i just also point out that membership to CREAKS of £5 includes FREE entry into both the show on September 5th and the above show on November 14th. Thats 2 shows for £5!


----------



## eurokeeper (Nov 3, 2009)

just gets better:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## djjohn (Aug 18, 2007)

wolves121121 said:


> ​
> C.R.E.A.K.S are pleased to announce their end of season Breeders Meeting to be held on 14th November 2010 at the Glades Arena, Kidderminster.
> 
> 
> ...


this is the same day as the IHS west midlands show


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

djjohn said:


> this is the same day as the IHS west midlands show


Yep, and if anyone wonders why this is, have a read of this thread and the link on it

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...554831-ihs-west-midlands-branch-breeders.html

I will say good to see you have come round on the other societies members bring able to attend and pay for entry without having to join.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

oakelm said:


> Yep, and if anyone wonders why this is, have a read of this thread and the link on it
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...554831-ihs-west-midlands-branch-breeders.html
> 
> I will say good to see you have come round on the other societies members bring able to attend and pay for entry without having to join.


We didnt feel we were at liberty to let other societies members in without asking them or checking the ramifications of it with the council. However i can confirm that it is all fine and that members of other socities will gain entrance to BOTH 5th September show and 14th November show.


----------



## boadave (May 21, 2008)

yes this is on the same day as the west midlands IHS as it was originally the venue for the west mids branch, but it was canceled without any contact with the west midlands ihs branch, by a none member of the ihs! and then rebooked for this show!! anybody who booked this date and venue with the west mids ihs please contact richard brook asap if your cheque was made payable to the westmidlands ihs branch also contact richard brook for details of new venue,


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

boadave said:


> yes this is on the same day as the west midlands IHS as it was originally the venue for the west mids branch, but it was canceled without any contact with the west midlands ihs branch, by a none member of the ihs! and then rebooked for this show!! anybody who booked this date and venue with the west mids ihs please contact richard brook asap if your cheque was made payable to the westmidlands ihs branch also contact richard brook for details of new venue,


Dave, I believe you meant to say a NON MEMBER. That might be the case now, but that person was surely a member at the time of this occurring, otherwise they would *not* have had the means to have done so surely?????? 

Why can't you Guys say what is needed without resorting to being such "drama Queens" and giving only what you want people to know. Anyone would think you were a Secret Society with hidden under depths of??????????? I won't try guessing as it might depress me. 

Maureen.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Maureen Collinson said:


> Dave, I believe you meant to say a NON MEMBER. That might be the case now, but that person was surely a member at the time of this occurring, otherwise they would *not* have had the means to have done so surely??????
> 
> Why can't you Guys say what is needed without resorting to being such "drama Queens" and giving only what you want people to know. Anyone would think you were a Secret Society with hidden under depths of??????????? I won't try guessing as it might depress me.
> 
> Maureen.


Thankyou Maureen.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Just to confirm that this end of seasons how has moved to 7th November so that we are not clashing with the IHS show.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

has anyone found out anything about sellers being liable to prosecution yet


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> has anyone found out anything about sellers being liable to prosecution yet


If the sellers at the CREAKS show are liable then so are ever other vendor at any other show. The review that was supplied regarding the Staffordshire parrot show contained no content regarding a societies need to be established for 2 or more years. Beyond that the law still stands that PSL owners cannot sell at shows but private hobbyists can.


----------



## red foot marg (Feb 19, 2008)

Zak said:


> If the sellers at the CREAKS show are liable then so are ever other vendor at any other show. The review that was supplied regarding the Staffordshire parrot show contained no content regarding a societies need to be established for 2 or more years. Beyond that the law still stands that PSL owners cannot sell at shows but private hobbyists can.


this shows sounds a lot better good on you !!!


----------

